
Impossible to type 's' or 'p' in GitHub text zones - fxaguessy
https://github.com/wallix/awless/issues/new
======
fxaguessy
It seems that I am not the only one with this problem:

\-
[https://twitter.com/FriendlyTester/status/909766104666529792](https://twitter.com/FriendlyTester/status/909766104666529792)

\-
[https://twitter.com/_srph/status/909766541167562753](https://twitter.com/_srph/status/909766541167562753)

------
jepler
A friend recommends using a long s (ſ) until the problem is resolved. Refer to
your operating system documentation to find out how to type it.

~~~
mesquka
Copy/Paste s's and p's from an existing piece of text works just as well

------
mtmail
Did you contact github?
[https://github.com/contact](https://github.com/contact)

------
GrumpyNl
No problem here.

~~~
DamonHD
WORKSFORME also

